# Seguidor de radio frecuencia.



## TESLA BOY (Sep 18, 2008)

ops:  Me da un poco de pena preguntar, pero no he encontrado un tema relacionado, estoy haciendo un proyecto de un robot seguidor de radiofrecuencia y bueno el desarrollo del hardware y del software ya estan casi listos pero tengo un inconveniente, no se como hacer para que el "bendito" robot siga la señal de radio que emito desde un control remoto, estaba pensando en algun dispositivo que me hiciera una medicion de la intensidad de la señal de radio y que me entregara una señal analogica y poder compararla con una de referencia hasta tener un caida de voltaje deseada (no cero por que no quiero que me pegue en los talones) y que de esa manera con programacion del pic me busque siempre pero no he encontrado ni el dispositivo ni ninguna otra idea. Alguien que me ayude?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 18, 2008)

Utiliza un medidor de intensidad de campo...! En google hay varios esquemas; he visto varios de revistas famosas como saber electronica..!

Por lo general la señal se muestra en un miliamperimetro, pero creo que no tendras problemas para adaptarla a tus necesidades.


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Dic 4, 2008)

Amigo ..es mejor Utilizar una antena muy direccional .....con esto tendras la ubicacion de la fuente de señal


----------



## Randy (Dic 4, 2008)

Yo opino que uses DTMF.

En algun libro lo vi... jejeje


----------



## Edwar09 (Ene 7, 2014)

Hola, se me ocurrio hacer esto pero no se si es posible: hacer un medidor de intensidad de rf que tenga una antena yagui para que sea direccional

Y transmitirle con una yagui para que sean direccionales los dos asi, la antena que tiene el medidor si es baja la señal la posciciona con un motor y un micro

La quiero hacer para transmitir a 75Mhz si se podra?
perdon pero no se mucho


----------



## chclau (Ene 8, 2014)

hiciste algunos calculos iniciales para ver cual seria el tamaño fisico de una antena yagui de 75MHz? Pista: mira las antenas de TV de radiodifusion

me parece muchisimo mas sencillo y practico hacer seguidores de luz o sonido... salvo que el objetivo sea aprender RF


----------



## miguelus (Ene 8, 2014)

Buenos días.

Lo que pretendes hacer entra dentro del campo de la Radiogoniometría o DF ( Direction Finder)

Para hacerlo de forma automática se necesitan al menos dos antenas con una separación adecuada.
También se necesitan dos Receptores Gemelos, esto es, tienen que tener todos sus osciladores enfasados.

La técnica se basa en medir la diferencia de fase conque la señal llega a ambos receptores, de esta manera y por cálculos Trigonométricos podemos deducir la dirección del ángulo de llegada del frente de onda de la señal.

Al tener únicamente dos Antenas, nos faltaría un dato para diferenciar los 180º, (Incertidumbre Frente-Espalda), por esta razón se emplea siempre al menos tres Antenas, por medio de un conmutador electrónico se conmutan simulando que están girando.

Hay sistemas militares que emplean hasta 36 o más Antenas, cuantas más Antenas empleemos más fiable será la resolución el sistema si a esto añadimos varios emplazamientos conectados entre sí la localización de una fuente emisora es cosa de niños (siempre que nos lo podamos pagar  )

El problema es que las Antenas necesitan, según la frecuencia, una separación mínima entre ellas, por lo que realizar esto en un pequeño Robot no creo que sea muy viable.

Para un Pequeño Robot quizás sea más adecuado emplear Ultra sonidos o Infra Rojos.


Si lo que pretendemos hacer se reduce a un sitio muy cerrado y de reducidas dimensiones, el sistema se podría simplificar...

Pero tendríamos que utilizar mucha potencia y una frecuencia muy alta ~1Ghz.

Tendríamos que hacer dos Amplificadores (Iguales) de la mayor ganancia posible.

La salida de estos ampificadores se hace pasar por un Detector de Fase, en su salida se tendrá una tensión continua proporcional a la diferencia de fase.

Esta tensión continua ya la podemos procesar para deducir el ángulo de llegada y girara los Motores.

La razón de emplear una freceuncia tan alta es mejorar la resolucuón del sistema ya que esta, está muy relacionada con la longitud y de onda y la separación de las Antenas, al subir de frecuencia la longitud de onda se reduce y por tanto no es necesário que las Antenas estén tan separadas.

Esto habría que estudiarlo más despacio, pero ya tenemos una base para empezar 

Sal U2


----------



## Edwar09 (Ene 8, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> hiciste algunos calculos iniciales para ver cual seria el tamaño fisico de una antena yagui de 75MHz? Pista: mira las antenas de TV de radiodifusion
> 
> me parece muchisimo mas sencillo y practico hacer seguidores de luz o sonido... salvo que el objetivo sea aprender RF




No, no había hecho cálculos solo dije una frecuencia al azar, pero los hice con esa frecuencia y resulto una antena grande, así que creo que mejor intentare con 2.4 Ghz porque me da un dipolo de 13 cm aprox muy pequeña antena ademas tengo entendido que a esa frecuencia opera el wifi y bluetooth. Y , el objetivo es aprender radiofrecuencia.
Lo que no se ahora es como hacer un oscilador de 2.4 Ghz porque creo que nesecito uno .





miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Lo que pretendes hacer entra dentro del campo de la Radiogoniometría o DF ( Direction Finder)
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por la informacion me fue bastante util porque no sabia por donde empezar , las probare dentro de una habitacion y creo que usare 2,4 ghz de frecuencia pero ahora no se como hacer el oscilador a esa frecuencia.

Gracias y cualquier otra ayuda es bienvenida


----------



## Americo8888 (Ene 9, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Lo que pretendes hacer entra dentro del campo de la Radiogoniometría o DF ( Direction Finder)
> 
> ...


 
Y complemento con este radioaficionado japones JR6END que tiene circuitos de receptores RDF con discriminador diferencial e indicador, mira  aqui http://www1.bbiq.jp/five-nine/j/ardf.html , incluye diagrama de circuito y PCB que él mismo hace con el Paint de Microsoft , he visto un video en youtube de un receptor similar y efectivamnete, pueden detectar la dirección de donde proviene la señal de RF con las barras LEDs derecha e izquierda, un proyecto que aún no construyo, pero lo haré algún día.
Saludos
Americo


----------



## Edwar09 (Ene 18, 2014)

Gracias a todos, ya pille que no es facil haha asi que ya como las expectativas son muy bajas creo que sera transmisor y receptor a 20 mhz pero la longitud fisica de la antena yagi resulta muy grande, existe alguna forma de usar bobinas o algo para quee quede mas pequeña de maximo 30 cm??


----------



## miguelus (Ene 19, 2014)

Buenos días.

Piensa que en 20Mhz la longitud de onda son 15Metros por lo que la separación necesaria entre Antenas haría impracticable el proyecto.

Sal U2


----------

